# TT Pro control rl releases vs dogtra RRD releases



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

I am in the market to purchase some new releases to operate my top gun wingers. I am undecided if I should get the Dogtra or Tritronics releases. I am looking for some feedback on which one people like and why? If you owned both which do you like better? I seem to like the feature of having the ability to have sound because I find myself training alone at times. Is there one that has better sound capabilties?

thanks in advance
keep swinging
Larry


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

If you mount the Dogtra RR's too close to the discharge of the blank/primer, the speaker paper can tear from the percussion of the blast.

I found out the hard way ... TWICE ... before Dogtra asked me where I had the RR mounted. I had them upgrade my RR's to allow for a bigger remote speaker that blasts real well. The sound is awesome with, or without the extra speaker, and I keep the RR away form the primer discharge.

I did have some battery issues with both of them, but Dogtra made it good promptly.

Other than that, I'm happy now with the performance and sound :lol:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

If a ducklike sound is important to you then the dogtra would be better. However, if you decide to add another launcher to your system then you'll have to send the Dogtra transmitter and receiver to Dogtra to have everything work together. Someone told me that the new ones don't have to go back to the factory but the one my training partner has did.

The Tritronics Pro Control has sound that can be heard at a distance, but it's nothing like a duck, more like a buzzer or a whistle. But if you buy another launcher you just buy another pro control receiver, set it to the transmitter and plug it in, no fuss no bother. Also, each Pro Control receiver can control two launchers with an added wire from the pro contol to the launcher.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

I had distance issues with the TT pro control RL, for white coat games it would not engage the release over 250 yds. Its a non issue for close in work but for F/T games it can be frustrating.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I have the dogtra releases. I haven't had any issues with them. I don't really use the quack feature but I see how it could be useful.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Libbo said:


> I had distance issues with the TT pro control RL, for white coat games it would not engage the release over 250 yds. Its a non issue for close in work but for F/T games it can be frustrating.


Libbo, are you sure this wasn't the old TT 150's? They weren't much good beyond 100 yds. My pro controls have been reliable out to 400 yards regularly and once at 700 yards when I was just goofing off and wondering how far out they'd work. I have the receivers mounted high.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

yep I am sure, I bought the Pro Control RL and It was really limited for the Long mark. I ended up selling it because of that.


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

great info guys keep it comming. I like the feature of sound for the fact that it can be used as an attention getter for helping a dog that needs it on a mark kind of like a hey hey hey. I do play the hunt test games and can see where a qauck is a good que to help identify the gun stations. Please let me know some more of your thoughts.

keep swinging


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

looking for more feedback if anyone has any

keep swinging


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I bought three pro controls one at a time over a period of time. The third one looks at little different than the first two. The face plate and buttons are a little different on that one. I don't recall that one ever giving me any trouble. Maybe they worked the kinks out of them.

I have noticed the range on mine being less than advertised. Sometimes I chalk it up to a low battery, or winger problem, but I have never noticed the unit saying it is low, if in fact it does that. 

Once the red light burned constantly and I couldn't cut it off. After a week or two, the light went out because it ran out of charge. I charged it again and it works. I think that they are a little quirky.

I've never used a dogtra for comparison.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> but I have never noticed the unit saying it is low, if in fact it does that.


Mine kinda sorta will. Usually, I'm on the line and one receiver won't work. I put the dog up, go out there and see it's turned off  

I turn it on and it looks normal for a few seconds, then it starts flashing faster and faster until it shuts itself off. You don't have much warning the battery is going dead. Pretty darn useless feature for planning on when it's time to charge. Good thing the batteries last a long time.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Since the beginning of this post, I have used my Dogtra RR almost every night for training, and I have had great results on battery usage now that I replaced them (5 months ago). 

I'm finding the aux. speaker feature is real nice on windy fall days. That speaker is REALLY loud - wow.

My only wish for Dogtra would be that you could have a two channel reciever so you could set up two wingers at one location, like the TT units have. Trips to the wingers would be cut in half. 

And of course a special feature for all RR's would be another help sound that would say "hey, hey, hey" like the Bumper Boys Advanced E-tronics have. 

I have no allegiance with any product, but whoever packages the RR with all the features I want - I will be buying it.


----------

